

“Resellerclub Scam” in Google Analytics Organic Search Keywords - shadylane

Anyone keeping track of Google Analytics over the last month or so is probably familiar with the referral spam (darodar.com&#x2F;ilovevitaly.com etc.) that&#x27;s been screwing up analytics.  I have no idea if it&#x27;s the same people as there is no way to track this stuff, but it seems a weird coincidence that this completely unrelated keyword comes up on multiple sites and the traffic is from Russia.
I&#x27;m really surprised Google hasn&#x27;t found a way to beat this.  The same keyword search showing up on presumably millions of sites from the same geographic area and they can&#x27;t just block it? I&#x27;ve never thought about looking for GA alternatives until now.
======
payalkapoor
First thing is that resellerclub scam is not any visitor, but just a part of
ilovevitaly.com which is affecting millions of Websites. They do not visit
your Website, they just appears in your google analytics and badly affects
your rankings and SEOs. It is trying to misguide you that it is recommended
from google, so please be aware of these type of spam traffics which is
nonhuman and operated by Russian organisation “Hosting Telesystems network”.

Same problem i was facing in my analytics and then i found this link and my
problems is solved now. i am definitely sure the resellerclub scam refferal
traffic would stop. Please follow the below article :-

[http://techgnews.com/tips-tricks/resellerclub-
scam/](http://techgnews.com/tips-tricks/resellerclub-scam/)

~~~
shadylane
Did this actually block the "Reseller Club" spam or are you just regurgitating
the same posts? I'm aware that the traffic doesn't come to my sites and I've
already filtered the known domains. This is showing up in _organic search
traffic_. Does anyone have any idea how this is even possible? Are they
spoofing Google and then hitting Google Analytics? This is a real annoyance.
There's a clear pattern to this stuff so I'm amazed Google isn't filtering it
before it gets to my dashboard.

~~~
payalkapoor
[http://techgnews.com/tips-tricks/resellerclub-
scam/](http://techgnews.com/tips-tricks/resellerclub-scam/)

After Use this trick The spam traffic will not stop instantly, it will take
2-3 days to stop the appearance in your analytics and i m 100% Sure spam
traffic will not appearance after 2-3 days

